# ICQ Nachrichten abhöhren



## Stefan Litzel (24. Aug 2008)

Hi Leute,

hoffe das Thema gabs noch nicht, hab auf jedenfall nichts gefunden. 
Zu meinem Problem: Ich würde gerne dass mein Java Programm ICQ Nachrichten abhöhrt und bei gewissen Nachrichten wie z.b. "hi" sofort ein "hallo" zurückschreibt. Ist das möglich? ICQ arbeitet ja mit Oscar als Protokoll und soweit ich weiß versendet ICQ die Nachrichten unverschlüsselt. 


mfg

Stefan Litzel


----------



## Kim Stebel (24. Aug 2008)

bevor du da stundenlang selbst was programmierst solltest du erst mal gucken, ob es nicht schon nen icq client gibt der sowas kann. wenn nicht, solltest du trotzdem nichts eigenes programmieren, sondern am besten ein plugin für pidgin schreiben.  wozu das rad neu erfinden?


----------



## Stefan Litzel (24. Aug 2008)

Nunja mich interessierts halt, und ich möchte nicht nen eigenen ICQ client schreiben ich möchte nur nen kleines Programm, welches die Messages abhöhrt, die angekommen sind.


----------



## xXMRWXx (24. Aug 2008)

Soweit ich weiß, ist es mit Java nicht möglich sehr systemnah zu proggen, deshalb wird es so wie du es willst nicht funktionieren.

Wenn du aber die WIN-Api beherrscht, dann würde das nicht so ein Problem sein, jedoch wäre es dann nur für Windows möglich. Da musst du nur die HWND des RichEdit-Fensters herausfinden und mit dem könntest du dann den "ICQ-Bot" proggen.

Aber wenn es umbedingt JAVA sein muss, dann musst du wohl das ganze mit einem eigenen ICQ-Clienten realisieren.^^


----------



## Stefan Litzel (24. Aug 2008)

C++ wär kein Thema aber WinApi bzw. die MFC mag ich nicht / sind umständlich / kann ich nicht. Naja ich weiß nicht ich dachte es müsste ja möglich sein in das Netzwerk reinzuhöhren ob mit dem Oscar protokoll bestimmte Messages verschickt werden. ICQ verschlüsselt ja die Nachrichten beim senden nicht.


----------

